# best fishing day of my life at the ASH....



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

went to the ash yesterday and fished down by using eggs, switch to jig and mag went the sun hit the river..got 17 out of 30 from two differant holes..guy that was fishing next to me did about the same... the water was getting low and about 2 feet of vis...


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> went to the ash yesterday and fished down by the rt 20 bridge using eggs, switch to jig and mag went the sun hit the river..got 17 out of 30 from two differant holes..guy that was fishing next to me did about the same... the water was getting low and about 2 feet of vis...



Reports like this will end up burying that river. Don't be surprised to see people shoulder to shoulder at that spot and on the rest of that river. Think about how much you enjoyed your day and then think about how many people visit this site. Then think about it again the next time you decide to post about that river and specific spots.


----------



## steel stalker (Feb 22, 2005)

That river is only what about 8 miles from start to finish? You just told millions of people about it. It's understandable that you had a great day and wanted to share but if people don't think before they post there will be nothing that millions of people don't know about. That spot will be packed for awhile now and may end up being another Morley ford. I hope you enjoyed the day there because it will be awhile before you enjoy it again, thanks.


----------



## BWANA-J (Dec 17, 2006)

I strongly agree with the other 2 replys to this post. This river could be hammered by posts like this. Please refrain from posting the Name of this little stream, it cannot take a lot of pressure.I'm glad you had a nice day but you may never again find a place to park to fish this stream.


----------



## FlyFishinFro (Dec 17, 2006)

I will fourth the opinions stated above. I am all for spreading knowledge about our waterways to those with a lesser understanding, but it seems that you have not thought about the consequences of this post. Now that you have named a specific location as the locale of your 'Best day ever' do you honestly think that everyone and his brother will NOT be there next time you want to fish it? The Ashtabula River simply can't handle the pressure that most of the other tribs can because of its limited access, and I've already seen what this can do to other portions of the river that I used to fish without seeing a soul, and now have to walk by 20 guys to find water to myself. I am asking you to please retract or edit this post so that specific locations are not mentioned. Thank you.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i dont think millions of people will visit this site and read this post. but u might want to erase the location. nice job on ur best day. sounds like a lot of fun i wish my day was like that. as for me i have already written down the address and will be there 2marrow   j/k that river is 2 far away for me.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

peple of the perch said:


> i dont think millions of people will visit this site and read this post.


LOL, I agree... 71 views is just a tad bit short of the million mark... And how many new people out of those 71 are actually going to go there?? Come on now, lets be serious. 

It's a bit redundant to see 4 people say the same thing, one after the other.....And it's not like this is the first positive report from that river either.


I do agree that sometimes the location should not be revealed, but the only thing you guys are doing is adding fuel to the fire -- Creating more "hype" if you will. If none of you guys would have replied saying how he "made a mistake posting that, blah blah blah.." I (and most likely others) would have just ignored steelheadbob's post, thinking he was telling fish tales. 

But with all of your guys' help, you have helped reassure me (and others) that he may actually be telling the truth..... hmmmm... Thanks for the new spot!  

You see where I'm goin' with this?

Now I'm not condoning the original post, don't get me wrong. All I'm saying is if everyone would have just ignored him instead of adding credibility to his claim, you probably wouldn't have had to worry about anyone new fishing there.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for sharing Bob. And congrats on the great day of fishing. 

As far as the other replies here, blaming a person who shares his success with the other folks who visit here is NOT a bad thing. Steelhead Bob isn't ruining the fishery, giving your "secrets" away, none of that, and implying such is shameful. 

Maybe you guys should edit your comments attacking him for posting his good day. 

This forum is set up for people to use as a resource, a place to share knowledge so folks can have a better, more positive experience while fishing, no matter what the species. The steelhead fishery is amazing in Ohio, and is artificially replenished every year. I hope everyone who is interested in fishing for steelhead gets out to one of the Erie tribs and latches into one. If anyone needs pointers on getting started, there are folks here to help. And, if they do, I hope to Hell they post the experience here, where good folks share info and help others out. 

And to the folks who want to keep people from the opportunities, like I said, you should be ashamed.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

I agree with Goby, Fro, and the others. Posting reports like this cause, by direct reading and word of mouth, for streams to get lots more crowded. A few good guys can fish that stream out in a week, I've seen it happen, and the guides at a couple of local shops do it all the time. Streams like this, that don't get stocked with steelhead don't draw as much attention from the DNR and there for don't get the attention and maintenance they need, drawing people to them will in turn draw added amounts of trash and garbage on the stream sides that sadly nothing will be done about. You may get allot short of a million people at your spot, but I promise at least a few more will now know about this stream and will now compete for a fishing spot with you when you want that next double digit day.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Dude, you guys are selfish. Really, that's the only word that comes to mind when I think about it. If it were up to you, you would be the only fisherman in Ohio, this way you wouldn't see anyone while fishing... and you wouldn't have to compete one iota.

You guys act like he's just let the cat out of the bag about some pristine wildlife preserve or something, and that he's poaching some endangered species. I mean, really now... Like Big Daddy said, the steelhead fishery here is artifically replenished. You're probably the same people who complain when people keep mosquito walleye.

Also, he said he was fishing right by a BRIDGE. If that isn't out in the open, then I dont know what is.

You people need to get off your high horses about this subject, and just leave it alone. Everyone has a right to fish wherever they want, just like you do (within the law, of course) REGARDLESS of how they found out about it. 

I'm done with this subject. Agree or disagree, I don't care.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

whjr15 said:


> Dude, you guys are selfish. Really, that's the only word that comes to mind when I think about it. If it were up to you, you would be the only fisherman in Ohio, this way you wouldn't see anyone while fishing... and you wouldn't have to compete one iota.
> 
> You guys act like he's just let the cat out of the bag about some pristine wildlife preserve or something, and that he's poaching some endangered species. I mean, really now... Like Big Daddy said, the steelhead fishery here is artifically replenished. You're probably the same people who complain when people keep mosquito walleye.
> 
> ...


 Someone so uneducated (and you are obviously by your previous statement) should not try and act as if they know what they are talking about.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

stream_stalker said:


> Someone so uneducated (and you are obviously by your previous statement) should not try and act as if they know what they are talking about.


Ah, kinda like the proverbial pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

whjr15 said:


> Ah, kinda like the proverbial pot calling the kettle black?


 If your implying that I, as an aquatic biologist and fisheries management prof. is ignorant in what I am talking about your as foolish as your sophomoric replies to this topic.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

stream_stalker said:


> If your implying that I, as an aquatic biologist and fisheries management prof. is ignorant in what I am talking about your as foolish as your sophmoric replies to this topic.



Well now I'm relieved -- At least you didn't say you were an english major, because that would've been too much to handle.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Stream stalker, just because someone has a differing opinion that you does NOT make him "uneducated". 

And, I think you owe him an apology.

I've seen this attitude problem ruin other fishing related websites, turning them from somewhere folks can get help to a place where those who feel some sort of need to put down, attack, belittle run the roost... Not good. 

Do you attack the ODNR for posting marked spots on stream maps? Marking river access points to thousands of anglers? Folks who give tips at seminars? Even posting river flow data? Or do you look at the steelhead streams as your own personal, private resource? One that no one should share in? 

We've lost a lot of quality folks here on this website due to threads like this. Maybe someone here helped SteelheadBob out some time in the past, and he tried some of that advice. And maybe, just maybe he wanted to share his good day at the Rt. 20 bridge with others who may want to give it a try, thus passing it on and growing the sport. Not necessarily at the Rt. 20 bridge, but maybe somewhere. He didn't litter, he didn't invite thousands to a specific, little known spot. He didn't kill the resource.

I promise you all this though, as long as I am able, I will post accurate fishing reports, regardless of species, and help the less experienced improve their time fishing because there was a time, not so long ago, I was the novice. Still am in MANY MANY areas too, but without the help of folks I've gotten to know on sites like this, I wouldn't be where I am today in my angling life. 

So, to all those who read these threads looking for help, it's still here. All I can suggest is don't let the negativity get to you. Leave them all behind and someday, maybe I'll see you on the stream, lake, or river. Oh yeah, KEEP POSTING THE POSITIVE REPORTS!!!!


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

Big Daddy said:


> Stream stalker, just because someone has a differing opinion that you does NOT make him "uneducated".
> 
> And, I think you owe him an apology.
> 
> ...



What I said was not a personal attack, but rather an attack on the info/reply given, which truly was ignorant. To many small streams aren't half what they used to because of being publicly advertised. They CANNOT HANDLE FISHING PRESSURE. Thousands of people read these forums each day to mooch information. When you post a report on unstocked tributaries your drastically impact the fishing pressure and in turn ruin streams that otherwise would stay clear of unsportmen like fishermen who toss there trash on the streamsides. Sure the DNR has access maps to these places. The people willing to do the research to find these places are more than likely not the moochers who log into a site to get spoon fed information about where to fish.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

As long as those small streams have public access, they are going to be fished, just as the bigger rivers are. Are there folks who abuse the water? ANY waterway? YES. But coming down on a guy for posting his "best day ever" isn't going to fix that in the least. 

And, I would hope that folks who are researching a fishing trip, steelhead or any species, WOULD come here to get information. Like I've said, it's what we're here for. 

I also hope that whoever goes fishing tomorrow has a great day. I know I will. And, I'll be sure to let you know about it.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's the ODNR page on steelhead fishing. They list a maps of tribs that are not stocked as well. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/fishing/fairport/steelhead.htm


That site is great for researching access points as well as tips. If you ever get the chance, attend one of the steelhead seminars they put on. Very informative.


----------



## FlyFishinFro (Dec 17, 2006)

whjr15 said:


> Like Big Daddy said, the steelhead fishery here is artifically replenished. You're probably the same people who complain when people keep mosquito walleye.


Wow. You are comparing apples and oranges my poor disillusioned friend. First of all, I will start by saying that I keep every walleye over 15 inches that I catch in Mosquito (not much meat to the smaller ones) and the issue at hand has nothing to do with creel limits, or greed, or any of the other nonsense that seems to be the rage on this site. The issue is fishing pressure, its a simple fact that there simply is not that much good fishing water in Ashtabula and other small streams compared to our other tributaries. It simply cannot handle the smae level as pressure as rivers like the grand, chagrin, and rocky. Anyone who has ever fished with me knows that I am happy to share the water or give help where I can if you simply ask, or offer some information of your own. Its an issue of practicality, not greed. So please remove your head from the sand, thank you.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Ya this thread has really gotten out of hand. I understand guys don't want to have fishing holes destroyed, but this has gotten out of hand. The majority of this has been attacks. If you disagree, simply explain in a kind manner why. Don't attack someone. All he was trying to do was say he had a great day, share it with the community, and try to make fishing more pleasurable for everyone. Instead this has become a hostile thread. Let's just calm down and realize that the purpose of OGF is to promote fishing and make everyone's experience better. I know i'm still new to this site, but I have already learned plenty about steelhead fishing. And no, I don't want to go to Ash now because I know an exact spot, I want to learn to read the water and explore on my own. Thanks to all those who have helped me and who help others. Thanks to all those who do what they can to promote fishing, but please lets keep this site about that.


----------



## FlyFishinFro (Dec 17, 2006)

Big Daddy said:


> Stream stalker, just because someone has a differing opinion that you does NOT make him "uneducated".
> 
> And, I think you owe him an apology.
> 
> We've lost a lot of quality folks here on this website due to threads like this. Maybe someone here helped SteelheadBob out some time in the past, and he tried some of that advice. And maybe, just maybe he wanted to share his good day at the Rt. 20 bridge with others who may want to give it a try, thus passing it on and growing the sport. Not necessarily at the Rt. 20 bridge, but maybe somewhere. He didn't litter, he didn't invite thousands to a specific, little known spot. He didn't kill the resource.


First of all, Stream Stalker does not owe anyone an apology. If a differing opinion has inharent flaws and is inacurate, then the one expressing that opinion is showing that they are uneducated in that particular area of interest. Saying that someone is 'uneducated' is by no means the same as calling them an idiot as you seem to feel. 
Secondly, are you really sure that this is the type of thread that has made a lot of quality folks leave OGF? Or could it perhaps be the fault of threads that defend someone for snagging a carp, then proudly display it as a prized catch with the spinner still in the carp's tail? I would say the latter. "Quality folks" have no time for such stupidity. And yes, if you defended that incident I'm reffering to I am not calling you 'uneducated' in case you were unclear.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Well the way he said it sounded like an insult, regardless of the actual intention. I agree that he shouldn't have posted exact spots for a place that can't take the pressure, however he was just trying to promote fishing and how it was a great time for him. I think fighting over this is crazy. Can we all just drop this? You guys made your point. The 2nd post made the point and it should have ended there. Friendly debate is fine but this has gone beyond that. One thread of attacks isn't going to lose the quality folks, but if people start acting like this throughout the forum, that will surely lose people. Can't we all just....get along?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i agree with both sides. that river would not be able to handle all the fishing pressure as the grand, rocky, or chagrin would be able to handle. but what you should of done is kindly PM'ed him asking to change his post then explain to him why. now that this is getting a lot of attention from so many replies ya a lot of people are going to read it. *BUT if he didn't post his spot i guarantee that he would of at least had 3 or more people ask him where he was fishing.  * . it could of been from curiosity it could be for personal gain. there are quite a few "moochers" on this site. especially when it comes to steelheading. these people do want to be hand fed and don't care for the environment as much as others like KSUFlash, GobyOne, or Fish On. we all know they are respectable fishermen and clean up others trash when they find it.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> This forum is set up for people to use as a resource, a place to share knowledge so folks can have a better, more positive experience while fishing, no matter what the species. The steelhead fishery is amazing in Ohio, and is artificially replenished every year. I hope everyone who is interested in fishing for steelhead gets out to one of the Erie tribs and latches into one. If anyone needs pointers on getting started, there are folks here to help. And, if they do, I hope to Hell they post the experience here, where good folks share info and help others out.
> 
> And to the folks who want to keep people from the opportunities, like I said, you should be ashamed.


What about protecting our NATURAL resources? This post has had nearly 300 views in less than a 1/2 day. Posting unstocked rivers and specific spots on any river is a sure-fire way to ruin 'opportunities' for those who've worked for and enjoy them today. So now it's ok to spoon-feed everyone, so they don't have to walk, find water and take a skunk or two? What's next...posting GPS coordinates? I'll give my right toe to help someone on the stream, PM or email, but it is absolute bonafide ignorance to post such information on a public forum.

BD, have you noticed anything different about the lower Chagrin over the last few years? How about the guys who fish the Rock or the V? I can't tell you how many posts that I've read complaining about crowds, rude fisherman, trash and poached fish. It gets worse because people are too willing to 'give it up' on sites like this and others. It has nothing to do with selfishness. It has everything to do with protecting our natural resources. Remember this thread when you come across a pile of beer cans and another *No Trespassing* sign.




whjr15 said:


> All I'm saying is if everyone would have just ignored him instead of adding credibility to his claim, you probably wouldn't have had to worry about anyone new fishing there.


How many people are going to 'ignore' a post entitled *'best fishing day of my life at the ASH....'* ? Besides, the Internet doesn't work like that whjr. You know that. Keep an eye on the number of views this post gets and then think about your comments. It goes just a little beyond 'anyone new fishing there.'


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

Sounds like the super secret fishing spot commies are out to stop everyone from telling people where they fish. This is America is it not ? The First Amendment right to free speech .The man has the right to tell everyone where, how,what, everything that he did when he was fishing. Know one has the right to tell him different.If you are afraid the spot will be ruined by to many people being there then not go YOU have that opion, If you want to protect the natural resouces maybe you should patition the odnr to close all steelhead fishing in rivers that are not stocked.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Personally, I think more people are viewing this thread based on the trainwreck of a discussion we're all having.  

I'm also sorry that some of you feel we shouldn't be posting any reports, even one as generic of a bridge on a certain river. It's public access, the info is available on several websites, including the ODNR site, and steelheadBob did absolutely nothing wrong. He's not telling people to litter. He's not poaching. He's not trespassing. He's done nothing wrong.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

If you guys keep posting about this, all you are doing is bumping the thread so more people view it...
How about everyone drops it, so both sides are happy ...


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Are the guys coming over from TSS to this site "mooching" information? Maybe not, but they're here for something? Gathering and/or exchanging information.

I agree that if you choose to name exact spots it should be done in a PM, but that's just my opinion. I have been helped by a great steelhead fisherman who visits both sites, and I will pass along information too, in much the same way he helped me (Dave, let's hook up between x-mas and new years).

I'm not a biologist, I am a computer geek, but I've read "a little" and can form my own SELF EDUCATED opinions. Acting like these hatchery fish are anything more than a "put and take" fishery is rediculous. They are fun and I enjoy chasing them, but pretending they are natural or pristine trout is comical.

It's actually just a trout rodeo on a HUGE, multi-state scale. 
Enjoy your experience the way you prefer. You paid for it.


----------



## FlyFishinFro (Dec 17, 2006)

Dave_E said:


> Are the guys coming over from TSS to this site "mooching" information? Maybe not, but they're here for something? Gathering and/or exchanging information.
> 
> I agree that if you choose to name exact spots it should be done in a PM, but that's just my opinion. I have been helped by a great steelhead fisherman who visits both sites, and I will pass along information too, in much the same way he helped me (Dave, let's hook up between x-mas and new years).
> 
> ...



First off, if you recognize my TSS handle than you also know I am the guy trying to HELP a newbie, not sitting in the shadows trying to mooch information. And secondly, this thread has NOTHING to do with ohio being a put and take fishery. I could care less if you C&R every fish, or if you keep two every day(as long as someone eats every one of those fish you kept). This thread is about bringing attention to an area that simply cannot handle the fishing pressure. I know from personal experience that this river has gone from hardley anyone away from the major access points, to the point where I have walked almost 4miles to find fishable water that did not already have 2 o 3 guys fishing it. It is a simple fact that the smaller tribs can't handle the pressure. This doesn't even have to do with the fact that it was a specific spot on one of the rivers I usually fish. I would have posted the same replies if it had been any small unstocked trib. Why can't ANYONE from this site understand this point-its the second time I'VEposted it, and I don't think I was the only one who tried to clearify that.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

O.K.Did i say what hole i was in, there is 7-9 differant holes down by rt. 20 alone, i got my info from odnr steelhead maps and it pinpoints rt.20 bridge, so why wont you take the time and email odnr and tell them the same thing...I fished it on weekdays and on weekends, and it gets just the same pressure if not more..the only differance is that at the ash, the land is almost privately owned so you have to walk in the water to get where you want, so it only takes one guy who dont know better to walk through 20 differant hot spots..and i seen it done....every friend steelheader i talk to daily fishes the ash and so does there friends and so does there friends..
Or are you mad because you dont have the skill or the knowledge to fish a hole that gets pressure. No body on this site impresses me and ill keep on sharing my info to others, there is alot of fish to go around, i dont need to go out and hammer a hole to make me happy, just getting out of the house and getting a couple is fine with me, all i had was a bonus day and shared it with all of you.... But if you want i can sit here and name all the other holes and what streets there by, oh and not to forget about the old ford!!! 
So like i said, to you guys who are all red faced at me and balling up your fist, i could of told alot more, so dont forget to email odnr and asking them to take down all the steelhead maps that showed me where to fish in which that site gets alot more visits than this one, so all i can say is,( i forgot the generals name but) NUTS....................


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

and like whats his name said, all you guys that are making a big deal over this, your the ones who basicly telling everyone that the is something to hide here so all you guys are doing is more damage than me and are calling everyone to come fish....HaHa


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

did you e-mail odnr yet?????????????????????????come on, lets see what they say...go email them and tell them there telling everyone about your spot so they should take down the maps and when they respond back to you, come back on here and tell us what they said....


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

oh, and thanks Big Daddy.....you still need to show me some ice fishing...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Once we get some ice, we'll get out there. For sure.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ok but dont tell anyone, its a secret, we might tell the whole world where someone spot is.LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I wasn't only pointing you out FFF. Don't take offense as none was intended. My initial point is that members from TSS are here, not likely mooching, but to exchange info in their way.

Regarding C&R, I agree with you, but we have no right to have any feeling about what fisherman do with their harvest, provided they are harvesting lawfully.

If the Ashtabula gets fished out as you say, more strays will come in during the next high water period. The state will make sure there are plenty of those stocked fish for you and I to catch. as long as it is profitable.

All steelhead rivers are getting more and more crowded each year. That's why the state uses our money to stock more of these fish into public waterways.

I know slob fisherman are causing owners to post their property, and that is a shame. With the increase in #'s of fishermen, the # of slobs will also increase. Is that your point???


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

oh yea just so everyone knows, all fish was photoed and released but for 1 male which was taken home for the smoker....


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey FFF, dont know about u but 95% of the steelheaders i know wont go away from there home waters and if ya havent seen, as the years have past there has been thousands and thousands of new steelheadres each year,man, woman and children, so if i gave up your little spot,oops you should of put barb wire around it, that river dont have your last name on it or any one elses...like i said, you guys are tyhe ones bringing att. to the river by threading all the dramma, all i said is i had a good day, now people are gonna want to see what all the buzz is about,,,,,,,,,insert foot into mouth..


----------



## FlyFishinFro (Dec 17, 2006)

Dave_E said:


> I wasn't only pointing you out FFF. Don't take offense as none was intended. My initial point is that members from TSS are here, not likely mooching, but to exchange info in their way.
> 
> Regarding C&R, I agree with you, but we have no right to have any feeling about what fisherman do with their harvest, provided they are harvesting lawfully.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is the point that I was trying to make.


----------



## FlyFishinFro (Dec 17, 2006)

steelheadBob said:


> Hey FFF, dont know about u but 95% of the steelheaders i know wont go away from there home waters and if ya havent seen, as the years have past there has been thousands and thousands of new steelheadres each year,man, woman and children, so if i gave up your little spot,oops you should of put barb wire around it, that river dont have your last name on it or any one elses...like i said, you guys are tyhe ones bringing att. to the river by threading all the dramma, all i said is i had a good day, now people are gonna want to see what all the buzz is about,,,,,,,,,insert foot into mouth..


Wow, I don't give a rat's ass about the spot. Sure I fished it, sure I've caught fish in it. But I've also caught fish in every other trib from Cleveland to Erie, not to mention a few west of there. And if its crowded there I'll go someplace else. The point I've been trying to make that has gone over the head of everyone on this site aside from Dave_E is stated below. Think before you open your mouth and doom that trib to the same No Trespassing fate that has come upon portions of Conneaut. 
PS-The ford is a joke-what's the fun in catching a half dead fish that has already been snagged by 4 or 5 'fly fishermen' while having 4 guys across the pool catch your line whie fighting said half-dead fish. I'll pass, thank you very much.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

I've never read about anyone getting into fish in a specific hole on a specific river on the DNR site. I'm not taking issue with people who get a map and walk to find fish. Also, if a river runs through private property in Ohio, the land owner owns the river bed, not the water. We do not have a high watermark law in Ohio. Therefore, even wading through private property is considered trespassing.



steelheadBob said:


> O.K.Did i say what hole i was in, there is 7-9 differant holes down by rt. 20 alone, i got my info from odnr steelhead maps and it pinpoints rt.20 bridge, so why wont you take the time and email odnr and tell them the same thing...I fished it on weekdays and on weekends, and it gets just the same pressure if not more..the only differance is that at the ash, the land is almost privately owned so you have to walk in the water to get where you want


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

....lol....rol .. lmfao .... :S


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

you talk about the ash getting known about and people trashing it and the owners are going to put up signs, have you ever walk the ash and look up on the cliffs behind people's houses, all you see is trash and tires and washers and bags full of garbage that people throw over the side, its not any cleaner than rocky so when you have a good point, let know, until then go cry yourself a river so you can keep it to your self!!!!!!


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

some people never ever learn. wait till this entire stream is posted and no one will fish it! almost that entire river is private, just not posted as of yet. and one person can/will ruin it all. and i do not mean the originater of this thread, i am generally speaking.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Instead of taking your frustrations out on individuals who post a generic report on a river, blaming them for the future, guaranteed destruction of the resource, loss of access, etc., why do some positive things to keep the riverways clean, for example.. Not only for whatever park districts that the rivers run through, but even with private landowners(with permission), if they'd like some help keeping their property cleaned up. 

I'm sure there are several park districts who have a steelhead trib running through them that would greatly appreciate the help. 

There are slob fishers everywhere, and the original poster of this thread is NOT one of those. In fact, I would venture to guess that just about all the folks who post here aren't slobs... and you'd have a willing group of participants to get some POSITIVE things going on the rivers and streams instead of sitting at a computer and posting misguided complaints.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Okay,did i know that, that was such a secret river.NO....Did some one from here take me to there secret fishing spot and i came on here and blared it out...NO..if knew some people on here were going to be that plain out stupid about it,,,oooohhhhhh my god i just unleashed the river of god and we're all going to destroy it, that river was trash before i posted any thing, people fished that river before i posted any thing,,,, whats funny is i stopped out there yesterday after the grand river, and only seen a couple of people fishing..........2, two people fishing...Man, im glad my thread told everyone to head on down there and trash it and catch all the fish.you guys need chill out and get laid or go fishing or something,,, but you havnt proven any point so leave the thread alone.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

clapping.clapping.clapping( Big Daddy). clapping.clapping LOLOLOL


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

sorry bob, "the never learn" was not intended for you, check your messages.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

After 5 pages of bickering back and forth, from both sides of the fence, I can no longer just read all of this, but I have to now chip in my two cents worth. I agree with both sides of the fence in some sort of way. On the one side, you have those that are happy to post exact spots in the open forums where they had a good day. This is not just limited to steelhead fishing, but I have seen it on the other forums as well. Then on the other side of the fence, you have those that get fired up when they see a non-stocked tributary getting recognition for having good fishing. And they really get fired up if you speak of a hole on a non-stocked tributary. I believe on each side of the fence there are those whom are either extremely to the left or to the right of it. And thats ok for me, as it is everyones right to speak their mind. On the other hand, though it is the right to speak your peace, at times it is better to bite your tongue. For example, if I were to call someone an idiot because they did or said something which warranted that statement, though I am allowed to say that, it might not be proper to do so in the manner of which I said it. This can be related to posting about a fishing hole. Yep, you can give the GPS coordinates if you want to, on a stocked or non-stocked tributary. Yep, you will catch grief from those that say this is not the best thing to do, and Yep, you will get support from others that say Keep Posting the Spots..Hmmmm, wander why those that keep saying post the spots are doing so? As well as Hmmmm.wander why I am catching grief? 

I have a buddy whom did really well on panfish in front of his house at portage lakes. He posted that he was hammering the nice sized gills, and he spoke of where. The next day he watched boats go to that exact spot and completely take all the fish off the beds that he spoke of. 

I have a buddy whom spoke of a non-stocked river that had a good day. He messaged me about it, but he also posted it in the open forums. I went there the next day due to the Private Message. He said nobody was there the day before. When I went there were exactly 8 guys in the hole. Not on the river, but in that exact hole.

I have plenty more of those stories, but I think I backup my point of which is, I can understand that others want to share with their buddies the good fishing. I can understand that others want to brag about a good day on the river, I can understand that guys want to teach others how to fish for steel, BUT in my opinion if you want to protect not only the pleasure of yourself going to that hole again, as well as preserving the non-stocked tributary from both a lot more fishing pressure than it can handle, as well as all the rif raff, then the Private Message System is your best bet. 

Yes, when I have a good day on the river, I tell the guys on the forum about it, but I dont post the river or specific location. And yes, I get a few messages from others asking me where I went, and yes I will point them in the right direction via a Private Message. 

To also prove my point, I have offered several weeks back to take ANYONE whom wanted to learn how to read a river, how to catch the fish, how to tie the leader, how to adjust your float, and basically teach them all I could in a days time, to go with me to the Chagrin. Out of 7,795 members I had about 8 or so people take me up on this offer. So if I guessed that only 1/3rd of these members were steelhead fisherman, and then even narrowed it down to those remaining that 1/3rd of them were new, then thats still a lot of people that didnt take me up on that offer. So my guess is that there are a lot of lurkers and spoon feeders as well. No big deal to me, as all I can do is offer to help in the manner of which I did in the KSUFLASH will take you fishing Post.

Now, on the flip side, I will also say that the conduct that each and every member especially steelheaders exhibit on the forums will also be directly related to how many veterans will give them help in the future, as well as how many veterans will take you out with them with the specific intention of putting you on fish, even if it means you stand in their spot.

I have been around this site for many years now, I have built friendships based upon others having trust in me that when they take me fishing or I take them, that the unspoken rule is they dont go blabbing it all over the web. If I were to go fishing with Fish On per say, and he put me on fish, and then I come home post the exact spot, then he wouldnt take me again thats for sure. If I were to go with Gobyone and he put me on fish and then I come home and blab it all over the web, he wouldnt take me, and the same goes for Archman, Bullseye, etc.

The veterans work hard to find holes. When they find a hole, it is only human nature to consider it yours for the time being. Yeah, I know it isnt truly mine, but I will tell you I put in 8 hours to find it, so I mentally tag it as mine. Then if it get ruined because someone spoonfeeds it to others, then yep thats gonna make me mad.

To those that say, PLEASE KEEP POSTING YOUR SPOTS I want to know exactly the last time that YOU posted a specific spot. And when I say specific, how about a spot that isnt published on the ODNR site. Not the Soccer fields, daniels dam, the ford, Chagrin river park, Cedar Point, the long wall, etc.. When I say a specific spot, how about a spot that you read topo maps for, GPS handheld to get there, river maps, Google Earth maps, etcthen you found it got lots of nice fish, and then go ahead and Post that on these forums. Have you done that? Nope, you havent done that. I might actually be surprised if you did a lot of leg work in the first place, and then if you were to post it, then my general statement is THATS JUST STUPID

But, everyone is free to keep posting the spots they find to the other spoonfeeders, and those of us whom are willing to keep walking with continue finding other holes further upriver.

And lastly, I do clean up the river when I go. I have been with Fish On and done so, and the pictures are worth a thousand words. I do help out, I do ask for permission on private property, and I do give back to the environment, but that has nothing to do with the right to post my views, or as some say Complaints, just because others dont agree. I personally am not attacking anyone, I am stating FACTS, but I do see both sides, as I was one whom used to post details, but after learning the hard way, you find out your spoonfeeding the others that dont really care to do the leg work.

Flash-------------------------------------out


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

before anyone starts a new thread asking why this one was closed..............................it was done at the request of the author.


----------

